# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  आंखो देखी  भी गलत हो सकता है

## fakeidfornonsense

मित्रो

ध्यान से देखे और बताएं..................


क्यों ये शेर एक खतरनाक शेर हो सकता है। :question:

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

हाँ तो मित्रो 


अब जल्दी से बता भी डालो ............ वादा करता हूँ कि आपकी उम्मीद से बड़ कर निकलेगा.........



और हाँ एक बात सूत्र तकनीकी विभाग मे है ये अवश्य याद रखना।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

अगर किसी को ये सोता शेर डौन्लोड करना हो तो  


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35150579/ima...eepingloin.jpg 



 आचार्य

----------


## indoree

१२- फोरम के तकनीकी विभाग एवं स्वास्थ्य विभाग को मनोविनोद का स्थान न समझें और मजाक में भी कोई गलत जानकारी न दें, ऐसा करने वाले सदस्यों से सख्ती से निपटा जायेगा|

----------


## Badtameez

कौटिल्य जी! इस सूत्र का उदेश्य समझ से परे है। इस सूत्र के माध्यम से जो कहना चाहते हैं आप उसे स्पष्ट करने की कृपा करें।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> १२- फोरम के तकनीकी विभाग एवं स्वास्थ्य विभाग को मनोविनोद का स्थान न समझें और मजाक में भी कोई गलत जानकारी न दें, ऐसा करने वाले सदस्यों से सख्ती से निपटा जायेगा|


ऐसा आप सपने मे भी आशा मत कीजिएगा............ मित्र मैंने पहले ही अपनी पोस्ट मे लिखा है 

और हाँ एक बात सूत्र तकनीकी विभाग मे है ये अवश्य याद रखना।




> कौटिल्य जी! इस सूत्र का उदेश्य समझ से परे है। इस सूत्र के माध्यम से जो कहना चाहते हैं आप उसे स्पष्ट करने की कृपा करें।


मित्र......... तनिक धैर्य.............. जल्द ही सब साफ हो जाएगा..........

----------


## indoree

*मित्र fakeidfornonsense* 

तकनीकी जानकारी  सूत्र का उदेश्य है। 
इन्टरनेट, कंप्यूटर, मोबाइल, नए उपकरण, सॉफ़्टवेयर आदि पर बातचीत

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*चलिये अब कुछ काम की बात हो जाए 


वरना मित्र लोग बहुत मारेंगे बल्कि मारेंगे कम घसीटेंगे ज्यादा............
*

----------


## badboy123455

> अगर किसी को ये सोता शेर डौन्लोड करना हो तो  
> 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35150579/ima...eepingloin.jpg 
> 
> 
> 
>  आचार्य


*इसे डाउनलोड करने की क्या जरूरत वैसे ही राइट क्लिक कर सेव कर लेंगे :question:*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*दोस्तों आप सब लोगो ने स्टेग्नोग्राफ़ी का नाम जरूर सुना होगा आज हम लोग उसी के बारे मे बात कर रहे है।* 
*स्टेग्नोग्राफ़ी*
 *स्टेग्नोग्राफ़ी वह कला है जिसमे संदेशो को इस प्रकार छुपाया जाता है कि प्राप्तकर्ता और भजने वाले के अलावा किसी को तनिक भी संदेह नहीं होता कि कहीं कोई संदेश भी है ।

स्टेग्नोग्राफ़ी शब्द मूलत: ग्रीक भाषा का शब्द है जिसका शाब्दिक अर्थ है "concealed राइटिंग" । इस शब्द का प्रयोग सर्वप्रथम 1499 मे johannes Trithemius द्वारा अपनी पुस्तक मे किया गया था।*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

धन्यवाद........... धन्यवाद................

----------


## saam

> धन्यवाद समीर जी.......
> 
> वैसे तो तकनीक मेरा विषय नहीं है......... मै तो प्रबंध शास्त्र मे थोड़ा सा दखल रखता हूँ............ लेकिन प्रयास रहता है की अपने आप को हमेशा अपडेट रखूँ । 
> 
> 
> 
> दरअसल इस सबकी जरूरत मुझे इस लिए पड़ी क्योंकि मेरे विश्व विद्यालय के लगभग सभी महत्वपूर्ण  official ईमेल एड्रैस को सर्वर पर ही hack कर के पड़ लिया जा रहा है ऐसा हम कुछ लोगो को संदेह था। क्योंकि नीतिगत बाते जो की अभी केवल विचार अवस्था मे ही थी उनके बारे मे अचानक ही खुला विरोध या सराहना शुरू हो जाती जो की अत्यंत ही हास्यास्पद स्थिति होती थी ।
> 
> प्रबंध से जुड़े लोग जानते है की element ऑफ shock प्रबंध करने के लिए कितना अवशयक है। 
> ...



:clap::salut::clap::salut:

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> :clap::salut::clap::salut:


बिना कहे सब कुछ कह दिया.............. नतमस्तक हूँ..........

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र इस बहुमूल्य जानकारी के लिये सम्मान स्वीकार करे

----------


## indoree

मित्र क्या आप ये भी बता सकते हो की हम कैसे जान सकते है की किसी भी फाइल में कोई दूसरी फाइल *HIDE* है और ये जानने को कोई तरीका है क्या,..........

----------


## monieda

अनोखा  ! जादुई !! धन्यवाद |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र क्या आप ये भी बता सकते हो की हम कैसे जान सकते है की किसी भी फाइल में कोई दूसरी फाइल *HIDE* है और ये जानने को कोई तरीका है क्या,..........


जी बिल्कुल मित्र। यह आसान तो है पर हमेशा सफल नहीं है लेकिन कभी-कभी काम कर देता है। बहुत सरल है, उस चित्र का अथवा उस फाइल का (पोटेंशियल) साइज, जिसमें हम हमारी फाइल छिपा रहे हैं, हमारे लिए यह काम करता है। आमतौर पर हम चित्र (कॅरियर फाइल जो भी है, ऑडियो या वीडियो या चित्र) की गुणवत्ता देखकर उसके साइज का सहज ही अनुमान लगा लेते हैं। जब इसमें कोई दूसरी फाइल अटैच कर दी जाती है तो निश्चित ही इसका साइज भी बढ़ेगा। यदि किसी सचेत व्यक्ति का दिमाग सही समय पर नॉक कर दे और वह व्यक्ति फाइल के वास्तविक साइज का सटीक के लगभग अंदाज लगा ले तो वह यह जान जाएगा कि इसमें कोई अन्य फाइल अटैच है, परंतु पासवर्ड के अभाव में कर कुछ नहीं पाएगा।
यह तरकीब विफल कब होती है? जब छिपाई गई फाइल का आकार ज्यादा छोटा हो तो यह विभेदन कर पाना किसी तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ के लिए भी दुष्कर हो जाता है कि इसमें कोई हिडन फाइल है भी या नहीं।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> जी बिल्कुल मित्र। यह आसान तो है पर हमेशा सफल नहीं है लेकिन कभी-कभी काम कर देता है। बहुत सरल है, उस चित्र का अथवा उस फाइल का (पोटेंशियल) साइज, जिसमें हम हमारी फाइल छिपा रहे हैं, हमारे लिए यह काम करता है। आमतौर पर हम चित्र (कॅरियर फाइल जो भी है, ऑडियो या वीडियो या चित्र) की गुणवत्ता देखकर उसके साइज का सहज ही अनुमान लगा लेते हैं। जब इसमें कोई दूसरी फाइल अटैच कर दी जाती है तो निश्चित ही इसका साइज भी बढ़ेगा। यदि किसी सचेत व्यक्ति का दिमाग सही समय पर नॉक कर दे और वह व्यक्ति फाइल के वास्तविक साइज का सटीक के लगभग अंदाज लगा ले तो वह यह जान जाएगा कि इसमें कोई अन्य फाइल अटैच है, परंतु पासवर्ड के अभाव में कर कुछ नहीं पाएगा।
> 
> mi
> यह तरकीब विफल कब होती है? जब छिपाई गई फाइल का आकार ज्यादा छोटा हो तो यह विभेदन कर पाना किसी तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ के लिए भी दुष्कर हो जाता है कि इसमें कोई हिडन फाइल है भी या नहीं।



मित्र आप बिलकुल सही कह रहे है............ और इसे ही कहते है जीती मखी निगलना। सब कुछ जानते हुए भी असहाय..........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> अनोखा  ! जादुई !! धन्यवाद |


तारीफ का शुक्रिया............. लेकिन इस आचार्य को अब इतना भी मत चड़ाओ की वो सतवे आसमान पर पहुँच जाए........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

इस तकनीक का सबसे डरावना पहलू मेरे सामने तब आया जब मैंने ये जाना की ये सफ़ेद पोष कोंपनीस हमारे साथ क्या क्या करते है।

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र क्या हमारे द्वारा इस इमेज को प्रिंट करने पर क्या उस प्रिंट से भी उस फ़ाइल को रिकवर किया जा सकता है! ऎसा भी हो सकता है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र क्या हमारे द्वारा इस इमेज को प्रिंट करने पर क्या उस प्रिंट से भी उस फ़ाइल को रिकवर किया जा सकता है! ऎसा भी हो सकता है


भाई! यदि आप शेर वाले चित्र की बात कर रहे हैं, तो जवाब है, ऐसा नहीं हो सकता। शेर वाले चित्र में हमारी फाइल डिजिटल रूप से अटैच की गई है और कागज़ पर प्रिन्ट लेने के साथ ही वह चित्र अपना डिजिटल स्वरूप खो देती है, इस कारण हमारे दस्तावेज़ को छपी हुई तस्वीर से अलग नहीं किया जा सकता।

----------


## RANAJI1982

शुक्रिया भाई बताने के लिये

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*मेरे कितने दोस्त ऐसे है जो कभी कभी अपने ही सिस्टम मे पासवर्ड भूल जाने के कारण लोग इन नहीं हो पाते ।* 


आचार्य

----------


## abhi.dude

ye kya hai kuch samaj ni a rha

----------


## totaram

> *मेरे कितने दोस्त ऐसे है जो कभी कभी अपने ही सिस्टम मे पासवर्ड भूल जाने के कारण लोग इन नहीं हो पाते ।* 
> 
> 
> आचार्य


हम भी हैं गुरुदेव...

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *मेरे कितने दोस्त ऐसे है जो कभी कभी अपने ही सिस्टम मे पासवर्ड भूल जाने के कारण लोग इन नहीं हो पाते ।* 
> 
> 
> आचार्य


आचार्य! मैं कभी पासवर्ड भूलता तो नहीं हूँ पर जब मेरे कंप्यूटर पर कोई और पासवर्ड लगा देता है तो मैं कंप्यूटर चालू नहीं कर पाता हूँ। ही ही..
इन दिनों यह समस्या बहुत परेशान कर रही है। इसके लिए कोई उपाय हो तो...

----------


## onepolitician

> आचार्य! मैं कभी पासवर्ड भूलता तो नहीं हूँ पर जब मेरे कंप्यूटर पर कोई और पासवर्ड लगा देता है तो मैं कंप्यूटर चालू नहीं कर पाता हूँ। ही ही..
> इन दिनों यह समस्या बहुत परेशान कर रही है। इसके लिए कोई उपाय हो तो...


sam फाइल को उड़ा दो मित्र..

अपनी hardisk किसी दुसरे कंप्यूटर के लगाओ. फिर sam फाइल सर्च करो ..अपने harddisk मैं फिर उसे देलेट करो..

बस निकल गया पासवर्ड...

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्य! मैं कभी पासवर्ड भूलता तो नहीं हूँ पर जब मेरे कंप्यूटर पर कोई और पासवर्ड लगा देता है तो मैं कंप्यूटर चालू नहीं कर पाता हूँ। ही ही..
> इन दिनों यह समस्या बहुत परेशान कर रही है। इसके लिए कोई उपाय हो तो...


नटखट बालक ............


मैं वो भी समझ रहा हूँ जो तुम मुझे बता नहीं रहे हो............ इस खत का मजमून मैंने भांप लिया लिफाफा देख कर...............

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> हम भी हैं गुरुदेव...


तोता जी , आप भी.......... 


आप तो रटने मे माहिर होने चाहिए थे.............. हा हा हा

----------


## Badtameez

हा हा हा हा हा हा कुछ बात इस ढंग से की गई है कि हँसना पङा।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये आज सूत्र के नीचे पधारे महानुभावों के नाम प्रदर्शित नहीं हो रहे........... 


लगता है प्रभन्धन कुछ और बेहतर देने का प्रयास कर रहा है।

----------


## Badtameez

> ये आज सूत्र के नीचे पधारे महानुभावों के नाम प्रदर्शित नहीं हो रहे........... 
> 
> 
> लगता है प्रभन्धन कुछ और बेहतर देने का प्रयास कर रहा है।


कल ही से यह समस्या है।

----------


## onepolitician

क्या आप लोगोंको पता नहीं,. यह सुविधा हमेशा के लिए बंद कर दी गयी है...!!




> कल ही से यह समस्या है।





> ये आज सूत्र के नीचे पधारे महानुभावों के नाम प्रदर्शित नहीं हो रहे........... 
> 
> 
> लगता है प्रभन्धन कुछ और बेहतर देने का प्रयास कर रहा है।

----------


## Badtameez

> क्या आप लोगोंको पता नहीं,. यह सुविधा हमेशा के लिए बंद कर दी गयी है...!!


ये तो बहुत गलत हो गया।

----------


## surekha.baheti

बहुत  ही बेहतरीन और उम्दा सूत्र ..........पहली बार कुछ नयापन दिखा ..... एक नई  तकनीक के बारे में जानकारी  मिली .....इतनी उम्दा जानकारी के लिए आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद और रेपो .........

----------


## adityaa

> ये तो बहुत गलत हो गया।


भाई आप क्या कहते हो की यह फिरसे चालु करना चाहिए या नहीं ?

----------


## totaram

> तोता जी , आप भी.......... 
> 
> 
> आप तो रटने मे माहिर होने चाहिए थे.............. हा हा हा


अरे नहीं बंधु, हमें तो विद्यार्थी जीवन में जो भी शिक्षक मिले वे कॉन्सेप्ट को खोपड़ी के खोपचे में ऐसा घुसा देते थे कि आज तक रटने कि जरुरत ही ना पड़ी... अगर आप पहले मिले होते तो शायद मैं सच में रट्टू तोता ही होता.... ;-) हा हा हा......

----------


## Badtameez

> भाई आप क्या कहते हो की यह फिरसे चालु करना चाहिए या नहीं ?


बिल्कुल चालू करना चाहिए भाई वो बहुत अच्छा था।

----------


## adityaa

> बिल्कुल चालू करना चाहिए भाई वो बहुत अच्छा था।


हाँ यार उसका अब तो अनुरोध करना पडेगा

----------


## totaram

> sam फाइल को उड़ा दो मित्र..
> 
> अपनी hardisk किसी दुसरे कंप्यूटर के लगाओ. फिर sam फाइल सर्च करो ..अपने harddisk मैं फिर उसे देलेट करो..
> 
> बस निकल गया पासवर्ड...


बहुत नाइंसाफी है ये... क्या कोई इससे आसान (software based) तरीका नहीं है?

----------


## fauji bhai

> Attachment 398812
> 
> मित्रो
> 
> ध्यान से देखे और बताएं..................
> 
> 
> क्यों ये शेर एक खतरनाक शेर हो सकता है। :question:


*बाहोत ही उत्तम कक्षा की जानकारी है मित्र. धन्यवाद.*

----------


## samit171985

मित्र इस बहुमूल्य जानकारी के लिये सम्मान स्वीकार करे :salut:

----------


## calvitf

> *अनु जी ,*
> 
> *आप सब लोगो का इतना प्यार......... इतना सम्मान ,* 
> 
> 
> *कैसे इस ऋण को चुका पाऊँगा ।*


आचार्य  जी ऋण चुकाने एक सरल उपाय हो सकता है 

क्यो ना अपनी झोली से एक शेरनी को निकाल कर दोनों का मिलन करवा दे 

*आचार्य जी आपकी जानकारी मैंने अपने बच्चो मे भी बाटी है 

हमारे व बच्चो की तरफ से बहुत बहुत बधाई*

----------


## indoree

*DishNetPc TV Player V1.1 Full*  Free Free Free Freee

JOIN OVER 1,000,000 VIEWERS WATCHING LIVE SATELLITE TV ON PC!
Live TV on PC Software for Windows
 1. What if You NEVER had to Pay for Satellite TV or Cable Ever Again? 
 2. Sick and Tired of Family or Friends Taking Over the Big Screen TV? 
 3. Bored with Your TV Software? Ready to Watch Real TV on Your PC? 
OVER 10,000 Premium TV on PC Channels, Radio Stations, and Prime-Time Videos On Demand! CHOOSE FROM YOUR FAVORITE TV CHANNELS!     
PLUS CHANNELS FROM FOX, BBC, SKY, CBC, TVA, AND MORE!
 WATCH LIVE SPORTS ON PC! VINTAGE SPORTS! HUGE SPORTS VARIETY!!

*Download link*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3f72mdm9aneujkw

----------


## devilking78626

Bahut hi bhadia jankari....................................

----------


## sweeetfriend

very nice, keep it up, kafi time pehle maine bhi aisi information padi thi news paper me, ki, terrorist picture me gupt sandesh encode karke, information passon karte hai. 

but usme sayad khali extension change karke he file change ho jati thi, like .jpg to .ppt etc or .xls

a big repo +++ to u

----------

